# Wanted: Space Marines



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

Wanted: (Space Marines Only)


Assault marines,
Regular Marines.

Offered:

20 regular imperial guardsmen (2 sergeants, 2 vox, 1 flamer, 1 grenade launcher)

imperial guard command squad: medic, sergeant, banner bearer, casualty, melta-gunner.

all are painted in the same scheme.

thanks,

M


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

ive got 3 tactical squads and a half assault squad. ill throw in a jump pack chapelin for all that IG stuff + $10.00


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

nm i cant


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got a five-man Assault squad I'd be willing to get rid of...shoot me a PM if you're interested. Oh, and they're assembled, painted and based if it makes a difference.


----------



## pipsavage (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi there mate. I dont want to trade as i dont collect IG but i do have For sale ia full SM army. I have a large collection of models that at full price would cost over £300. Unit include squads of 


2 x tactical marine
devastator squad
2 x scouts
wolf terminators
assult terminators
blood claws
death company
canis wolfbeard 
1 dreadnaught
1 ironclad dreadnaught
2 HQ captains 
There may be a few modles that i have missed out and there may be a few that will need re-glueing. Half the models have been undercoated orange with black shoulder pads and detailing were nessecery. The other half are just orange and will need painting. The painting is of decent quiality and more than playable on a tabletop although im by no means a top quality painter. The army is being sold at so make your offers- i need to start of a new team!



If you dont want them do you no anyware that would like to buy apart from ebay - Thx


----------



## twigglesbert (Sep 29, 2011)

got a large bllod angels army if you are willing to buy them. If not I have some Ultramarines , bike squad and a couple of tactical squads. If interested. Im looking for cash though. pm me.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

If you still wanna trade i am kinda interested, (As soon as i have the money to do the postage and crap) I'll be looking in what i hve that you where interested in later today since I'm at school now


----------

